# لقاء مغلق بين البابا تواضروس ومستشار الأزهر لبحث المادة الثالثة



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لقاء مغلق بين البابا تواضروس ومستشار الأزهر لبحث المادة الثالثة










علم "اليوم السابع"، من مصادر مطلعة، أن لقاء مغلقا تم أمس بين كل من البابا تواضروس الثانى والدكتور محمود عزب مستشار شيخ الأزهر عقب عظة البابا تواضروس أمس، لبحث المادة الثالثة من الدستور.

وقال مصدر كنسى لـ"اليوم السابع" إن اللقاء جاء لشرح بيان الأزهر للبابا تواضروس ولماذا الأزهر يرفض تعديل المادة الثالثة من الدستور ورفض اقتراح تعديل "المسيحيين واليهود" لعبارة "غير المسلمين"؛ حيث إن ذلك سوف يفتح الباب لكل الديانات غير السماوية مثل البهائيين والشيعة والدروز وغيرها من الديانات والتى لا يعترف بها الإسلام.

وأشار المصدر، فى تصريحاته لـ"اليوم السابع"، إلى أن البابا كان متفهما لوجهة نظر مستشار شيخ الأزهر. 



اليوم السابع
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> حيث إن ذلك سوف يفتح الباب لكل الديانات غير السماوية مثل البهائيين والشيعة والدروز وغيرها من الديانات والتى لا يعترف بها الإسلام.​



*تخلف ورجعية، هذا هو الأزهر.*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*على اساس انهم مؤمنين بانك ديانة سماوية

بلا مادة تانية بلا تالتة كلها مواد طائفية متخلفة  
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *تخلف ورجعية، هذا هو الأزهر.*


 *[FONT=&quot]من هم " غير المسلمين " ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أى جماعة ستُطلق على نفسها ( أى مُسمى ) ...وهيقولوا أحنا مش مُسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيكون من حق هذه الجماعة  وضع أية شرائع خاصة بها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفقاً للدستور ولهذه المادة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ممكن " عبدة الشيطان " يسنوا لأنفسهم شريعة ...ولتكن ( أُضحية بشرية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو ما يوازى ( عندهم ) القُربان فى الشرائع السماوية الأخرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طيب دى جريمة قتل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى القانون طبعاً جريمة قتل ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكن لو أستند على مادة شرائع " غير المسلمين " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتحت حماية الدستور أصبحت شريعة ...وليست جريمة قتل

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأزهر هو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] من أوقف الصكوك الأسلامية الأخوانية ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولولاه لبيعت مصر للدول المجاورة ولجماعات أرهابية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان هيبقى عليه العوض فى قناة السويس[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]من هم " غير المسلمين " ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أى جماعة ستُطلق على نفسها ( أى مُسمى ) ...وهيقولوا أحنا مش مُسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيكون من حق هذه الجماعة  وضع أية شرائع خاصة بها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفقاً للدستور ولهذه المادة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ممكن " عبدة الشيطان " يسنوا لأنفسهم شريعة ...ولتكن ( أُضحية بشرية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو ما يوازى ( عندهم ) القُربان فى الشرائع السماوية الأخرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*لا يا استاذ عبود أنا اخالفك ولأول مرة .. 
الأزهر لها مكانها وتاريخها في مصر والمجتمع المصري ولكن ذلك لا يمنع بأن نعترف بوجود أخطاء وبلاوي تمت بمباركة الازهر (بغض النظر لو كانت الأمور اسلامية بالأصل أو لا) ..

أستغربت جداً إنك اتيت بمثال عبدة الشياطين وانا اشهدلك بتوسع افقك المعرفي وذكائك وحنكتك وهذا ما لمسته من خلال تعليقاتك ومواضيعك..

الذبائح البشرية لا توازي بأي شكل من الأشكال من القرابين الموجودة اليوم كالأضحيات أو القربان المقدس.. ولن يندرج القتل في أي زمان ومكان تحت حرية الرأي والتعبير!!
حتى افغانستان (منبع الارهابيين) تمنع القتل وتجرمه.

يعني انت موافق الأزهر أن تحافظ على عبارة المسيحيين واليهود وعدم استبدالها بغير المسلمين؟؟ طيب ماذا عن البهائيين والدروز؟؟ ماذا عن الهندوس والبوذا؟؟ ومن الذي يقرر بأن دينك سماوي أم لا؟؟ البوذي لا يقول (مع الاسف ان ديني مش سماوي.. لكن يابختك انت دينك سماوي) !!
مثالك عن عبدة الشياطين استغربتها منك جداً !!!


فلنقف جميعاً مع الأزهر في خطواتها الصحيحة ونشد على يدها ونهاجمها فور اصدار اي قرار يجحف ببحق الانسانية..




			وأشار المصدر، فى تصريحاته لـ"اليوم السابع"، إلى أن البابا كان متفهما لوجهة نظر مستشار شيخ الأزهر.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قال متفهم قال..*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*والبهائيين والشيعة والدروز وغيرهم، إيه وضعهم؟ الناس دي عددها بمئات الآلاف في مصر، يجب نسيانهم؟ الأزهر يحمي مصر لو تبنى موقف يشمل كل الأديان والملل بدل تقسيم المجتمع لفئتين "مسلمين" و"يهود ومسيحيين"، والباقي كخة. إفرض مواطن عاوز يكون بوذي مثلا، من أرقى الديانات في العالم، على الأقل لا يقولون أن مدة الحمل أربع سنوات.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*لى عودة بمزيد من الشرح
أصبروا على 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

عبدة شيطان او غيره احنا مش بنخاف من اى دين تانى  سواء سماوى او غيره لأن ربنا اللى بيحمينا  لكن هما دينهم بتأثر بسرعه فمن حقهم يخافوا على  دينهم لأنهم هما اللى بيدافعوا عنه مش ربنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]مش عارف وجه الأنزعاج كان من أية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا بنتكلم عن الدستور أو القانون ...يبقى نتكلم بموضوعية شوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماليش دعوة لا بأزهر ولا بكنيسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طالما قلت ( غير المسلمين ) دى بتمتد ( دستورياً ) على أى جماعة تظهر ( غير مُسلمة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى من حق ( أى جماعة ) حتى لو أنشقت عن الأسلام أنها تُعلن عن ديانتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنهم (( غير مسلمين )) ولا مسيحيين ولا يهود ...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الدستور قال كدة ... ( غير المسلمين ) وسكت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذن أعطيته الحق أنه يتخذ أى شريعة توافقه وتناسبه 
[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]وبالتالى هبتدى أسن لحضرة جنابه قوانين تتناسب مع شريعة أهله [/FONT]*​


peace_86 قال:


> *
> الذبائح البشرية لا توازي بأي شكل من الأشكال من القرابين الموجودة اليوم كالأضحيات أو القربان المقدس.. *


*ماليش دعوة بالأضُحية الأسلامية ولا بالقربان المُقدس
ليا دعوة بأن الدستور قال غير المسلمين  
*


> *يعني انت موافق الأزهر* أن تحافظ على عبارة المسيحيين واليهود وعدم  استبدالها بغير المسلمين؟؟ طيب ماذا عن البهائيين والدروز؟؟ ماذا عن  الهندوس والبوذا؟؟ ومن الذي يقرر بأن دينك سماوي أم لا؟؟ البوذي لا يقول  (مع الاسف ان ديني مش سماوي.. لكن يابختك انت دينك سماوي) !!


*ماليش دعوة بالأزهر هنا ...أنا باتكلم عن صياغة دستور
لو هنشغل عواطفنا هنروح فى داهية 
*​


> مثالك عن عبدة الشياطين استغربتها منك جداً !!!


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت زعلان أنى قلت ( عبدة الشيطان ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بلاش نخليها جماعة الأله ( صوكومونص ) الواحد الأحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كونت الجماعة دى وعملت لها شريعة ....بلاش قُربان بشرى ياسيدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]للذكر فى شريعة صوكومونص الزواج بعشرة نساء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمرأة عند الأله صوكومونص لا ترث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزواج الطفلة فى شريعة صوكومونص يبدأ من سن الثالثة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى شريعة الأله صوكومونص وانا حُر بقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبتدى سن لى قوانين على ضوء الشريعة دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وضحت كدة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> يعني انت موافق الأزهر أن تحافظ على عبارة المسيحيين واليهود وعدم استبدالها بغير المسلمين؟؟ طيب ماذا عن البهائيين والدروز؟؟ ماذا عن الهندوس والبوذا؟؟ ومن الذي يقرر بأن دينك سماوي أم لا؟؟ البوذي لا يقول (مع الاسف ان ديني مش سماوي.. لكن يابختك انت دينك سماوي) *


*الأزهر شايف الشيعة والبُهائيين 
وانت شايف الدروز والبوذيين وغيرهم 
وانا باتكلم عن الأله صوكومونص
يعنى مفتوحة وسبهللة
وضحت فكرتى ؟
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب استرها !


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*أنا مش عارف ليه الكنيسة عايزة تعدل تلك المادة

هل يمكن أن نعتبر شهود يهوة أو الأدفنتست مسيحيين .... لو عدلنا تلك المادة سيكون لتلك الجماعات حرية وضع شرائع خاصة بهم .....

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنا مش عارف ليه الكنيسة عايزة تعدل تلك المادة
> 
> هل يمكن أن نعتبر شهود يهوة أو الأدفنتست مسيحيين .... لو عدلنا تلك المادة سيكون لتلك الجماعات حرية وضع شرائع خاصة بهم .....
> 
> *


*
ما يعملوا اللى يعملوه 

إيه اللى يزعلنا فى كدة ؟؟؟

و بعدين أنا رأيى المادة ديه تتلغى أحسن
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*المادة ديه تتلغى

و كله يتحكم بالشريعة الاسلامية اللى مش عجبانا​*


----------



## grges monir (20 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المادة ديه تتلغى
> 
> و كله يتحكم بالشريعة الاسلامية اللى مش عجبانا​*


:ab10::t36:


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ما يعملوا اللى يعملوه
> 
> إيه اللى يزعلنا فى كدة ؟؟؟
> ...



*اللى يزعلنا ان لينا ابناء واحفاد عايزين نسلمهم بلد نظيف وجو غير مسمم يقدروا يعيشوا فيه بسلام *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنا مش عارف ليه الكنيسة عايزة تعدل تلك المادة
> 
> هل يمكن أن نعتبر شهود يهوة أو الأدفنتست مسيحيين .... لو عدلنا تلك المادة سيكون لتلك الجماعات حرية وضع شرائع خاصة بهم .....
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]أعتقد ( ودة أجتهادى الشخصى ) لو ان الكنيسة هى اللى طلبت الطلب دة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يكون قصدهم عدم التصنيف ما بين ( مسلم ومسيحى ويهودى ) فى الدستور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طالما أن الطرف الآخر مُصِّر على حشر كلمة مُسلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا سعيد ان حضرتك كملت شرحى للأعضاء – لأنى لم أشأ الخوض فى تحديد طوائف  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ياجماعة انتو بتتناقشو فى ايه 
الموضوع اصلا من اوله غلط 
شوفتو ليه كنا بنقول المواد اللى زى ديه تتلغى من الدستور اصلا 
بدل ما احنا قاعدين فى ال dilemma ديه , نعترف بيهم ولا منعترفش 
وياترى الشيعة والاحمدية والدروز والملحدين وووووو بنى ادميين اصلا ولا لا ؟
ده كلام ؟ بقا فى دستور يقعد يقسم فى المواطنين الى مسيحيين ويهود ومسلمين ومعرفش ايه ؟طيب وباقى البشر .؟ فينهم ؟ ملحدين ولا دينيين ولا ادريين وشيعة فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ده دستور دولة فيها مواطنة ؟ 
مااللى عايز يؤمن بالحجر ولا الحمار حتى يؤمن بيه , انا كدولة مالى انا طالما هو مش بيأذى حد ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ده دستور دولة فيها مواطنة ؟
> مااللى عايز يؤمن بالحجر ولا الحمار حتى يؤمن بيه , انا كدولة مالى انا طالما هو مش بيأذى حد ؟


*ماهو هتلاقى كل مناقشات الدستور دين *
*بذمتك فيه مواد تانية لفتت نظرك حد بيناقشها ؟؟
مش هتلاقى *:flowers:
*الفكرة هنا مش ان دة مؤمن ودة ملحد
الفكرة كلها هو تلافى أن جماعة تستغل الثغرة دى فى الدستور
ونبتدى نرجع للهراتيل من تاااااااااانى
وتبقى فوضى قوانين وتشريعات *​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو هتلاقى كل مناقشات الدستور دين *
> *بذمتك فيه مواد تانية لفتت نظرك حد بيناقشها ؟؟
> مش هتلاقى *:flowers:
> *الفكرة هنا مش ان دة مؤمن ودة ملحد
> ...



ما علشان احنا شعوب زى ماقال كارل ماركس " الدين افيون الشعوب " 

مين اللى هيطلع بتشريعات ياعبود ؟ ما احنا عندنا امثلة كتير لدول فيها ديانات الارض كلها , ومحدش بيطلع كل شوية يطالب بتشريع وتروح الدولة تعمله قانون على مقاسه 
هو فيه دولة فيها ديانات البشرية كلها زى الهند ؟ مالهم ؟ القانون علمانى والناس متعايشة والدولة مش كل يوم بتفصل قانون على مقاس كل مواطن , هو قانون واحد علمانى ماشى على الكل وخلصنا 
وفيه مجتمعات كتير جدا كده , المجتمعات الغربية بقت معظمها multicultural كل الناس ماشية على القانون العلمانى المحطوط 
وبس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وفيه مجتمعات كتير جدا كده , المجتمعات الغربية بقت معظمها multicultural كل الناس ماشية على القانون العلمانى المحطوط
> وبس


*ماهو دة فى أوروربا والدول المتقدمة التى تأكل مع الدين طحينة*
:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو دة فى أوروربا والدول المتقدمة التى تأكل مع الدين طحينة*
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:​



مفهمتش الجملة 
بس ايا كان معناها , لو اتلغت المواد ديه من الدستور مش هنقعد نضيع وقت فى نقاشات زى ديه 
بكرة عدد الملحدين فى مصر هيزيد كتيييييييييييير جدا وده بحسب الاحصائيات والنبوات وكل حاجة مصر داخلة على عصر الحاد محصلش فى التاريخ المصرى كله , بكرة الملحدين دول لما يزيدو هيتمردو على المواد ديه اللى ملهاش اى مكان من الاعراب فى دولة المفروض انها تحتوى الكل 
طيب ليه ؟ مانوفر على نفسنا وعلى الاجيال الجاية الدخول فى مهاترات طويلة زى ديه , ومهاترات اطول لتغيير الدستور للمرة المليون علشان تبقا دولة بتستوعب الكل


----------



## arfaan (20 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنا مش عارف ليه الكنيسة عايزة تعدل تلك المادة
> 
> هل يمكن أن نعتبر شهود يهوة أو الأدفنتست مسيحيين .... لو عدلنا تلك المادة سيكون لتلك الجماعات حرية وضع شرائع خاصة بهم .....
> 
> *



في البداية جاؤوا للشيوعيين....
ولم اعترض ﻷني لم أكن شيوعي

ثم جاؤوا للاشتراكيين...
ولم اعترض ﻷني لم أكن اشتراكياً

ثم جاؤوا للعماليين....
ولم اعترض ﻷني لم أكن عمالياً

وعندما جاؤوا لأجلي...
لم يكن هناك أحد ليدافع عني

Niemöller-



هذا بالمنطق الأناني وحده ودون تطرق لواجبات المحبة التي علينا ان نقدمها مثل الدفاع عن المظلوم وعن حريات الآخرين


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اه وصحيح الهند مش مجتمع غربى خالص .وبالرغم من كده فهى دولة قانونها علمانى رغم انها فيها عدد لانهائى من الديانات 
ايه المشكلة ؟ ماتو لما عملو كده ؟ ولا هو مخنا هيفضل زى ماهو ليوم القيامة ولا ايه ؟ 
كانوا بيعملو ثورات ليه وتاعبين نفسهم لما بنرجع لنقطة الصفر ؟
حاجة تجن


----------



## Alexander.t (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ياريت يجماعه منخليش  المناقشة تبعدنا  عن الهدف الرئيسي للمنتدى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2013)

!! البابا !! قال:


> ياريت يجماعه منخليش  المناقشة تبعدنا  عن الهدف الرئيسي للمنتدى


*أفتح أى منتدى إخبارى يعجبك
هتلاقى النقاشات الحامية شغالة والتعليقات النارية نازلة بالصفحات
على الأقل الكُل هنا محترم وبيناقش ويفند الرأى بالرأى ومافيش حد فينا بيشتم
هتقفلنا هنا هنجرى على هناك 
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers: 
*​


----------



## grges monir (20 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أفتح أى منتدى إخبارى يعجبك
> هتلاقى النقاشات الحامية شغالة والتعليقات النارية نازلة بالصفحات
> على الأقل الكُل هنا محترم وبيناقش ويفند الرأى بالرأى ومافيش حد فينا بيشتم
> هتقفلنا هنا هنجرى على هناك
> ...


*يا باشا انت حصانة
مين يقدر يقفلك حاجةهههه*


----------



## T 95 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

و الكنيسه مالها اصلا ما تسيب كل واحديعبر عن نفسه اذا كان موجود فعلا ... بمعنى اذا كان هناك هندوس مثلا  او بهائيين او ملحديين بيمثلوا رقم معتبر ( 3 مليون مثلا ) ما يعبروا عن نفسهم ولو مافيش الرقم ده يبقى الكنيسه بتفتح الباب للكفر مثلا يعنى بتقول للمسيحى اللى عايز يلحد اتفضل الحد و لا مقصود بيها المسلمين و لا ايه الفكره بالظبط .... ده غير ان جزء من التعديلات اللى طالباها الكنيسه ان تتحذف فقرة يؤخذ رأى هيئة كبار العلماء فى الامور المتعلقه بالشريعه الاسلاميه .... لما هيئة كبار العلماء لا يؤخذ رأيها فى الشريعه الاسلاميه ناخد رأى مين ناخذ رأى الكنيسه ؟؟ و لا ناخذ رأى الحاخامات !!!!!!!! حاجات غريبه و غير مقبوله


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2013)

> و الكنيسه مالها اصلا ما تسيب كل  واحديعبر عن نفسه اذا كان موجود فعلا ... بمعنى اذا كان هناك هندوس مثلا   او بهائيين او ملحديين بيمثلوا رقم معتبر ( 3 مليون مثلا ) ما يعبروا عن  نفسهم ولو مافيش الرقم ده يبقى الكنيسه بتفتح الباب للكفر مثلا يعنى بتقول  للمسيحى اللى عايز يلحد اتفضل الحد و لا مقصود بيها المسلمين و لا ايه  الفكره بالظبط


*كل دا موجود والى الان الدولة غير معترفة بهويتهم السؤال دلوقتى يضرك فى ايه ان اى مواطن يدين باللى يدين بيه حتى ولو ملحد هتفرق معاك فى ايه
*


> ده غير ان جزء من التعديلات اللى  طالباها الكنيسه ان تتحذف فقرة يؤخذ رأى هيئة كبار العلماء فى الامور  المتعلقه بالشريعه الاسلاميه .... لما هيئة كبار العلماء لا يؤخذ رأيها فى  الشريعه الاسلاميه ناخد رأى مين ناخذ رأى الكنيسه ؟؟ و لا ناخذ رأى  الحاخامات !!!!!!!! حاجات غريبه و غير مقبوله


*فى محكمة دستورية عليا المكلفة بتفسير نصوص الدستور مش هيئة من رجال دين ولو رائت المحكمة الالتجاء لمؤسسة دينية للاستناد الى رائ الشرع فى امور متنازع عليها من حقها انها تلجا ليهم ودا تم قبل كدا فى كتير من تفسير نصوص الشريعة لكن ميبقاش المبدأ الاساسى اخذ رائ هيئة كبار علماء الازهر الاصل هو الالتجاء للقضاء الدستورى لتفسير مواد الدستور ى ما هو ممكن تاخد رائ علماء قانون كنسى فيما يتعلق بالاحوال الشخصية للمسيحين بدون النص على دا مباشرة *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*ثانيا الجزئية الخاصة باخذ رائ هيئة كبار علماء الازهر فى الامور المتعلقة بالشريعة مادة ملهاش اى ستين لازمة وعلى سبيل المثال مجلس الشورى لما وضع قانون الصكوك وعرض على الازهر واعطى رائيه بمخالفته للشريعة لم يلتفت لرائ الازهر واقروا القانون بالفعل

عملنا ايه لما الازهر قال غير متوافق مع الشريعة وقفنا القانون ؟؟؟؟؟

الوحيد اللى كان يقدر يوقفه هو الحكم بعدم دستوريتة من المحكمة الدستورية العليا 
*


----------



## peace_86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياجماعة انتو بتتناقشو فى ايه
> الموضوع اصلا من اوله غلط
> شوفتو ليه كنا بنقول المواد اللى زى ديه تتلغى من الدستور اصلا
> بدل ما احنا قاعدين فى ال dilemma ديه , نعترف بيهم ولا منعترفش
> ...



*لن أزيد حرف بعد كلام الأخت روز الجميل..
قالت كل اللي جوايا كعادتها.

سلام*


----------



## thebreak-up (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*يمكن للدستور ان يحتوي عبارة " غير المسلمين " ويليها اشتراط بأن يكون نظام هذه الجماعات غير مخلة بالاداب والنظام العام.

تقسيم المواطنين لثلاث جماعات " مسيحية ويهودية ومسلمة " غير عادل. ماذا عن الملحدين والبهائيين والدروز، هو احنا خلاص، نتكتم على الموضوع ونغمض عينا ونتجاهل الجماعات الاخرى لغاية لمن تتزايد وندخل في حرب اهلية واعتقالات وسجن. 

الدستور لازم يعترف بوجود هذه الجماعات ( الملحدين والبهائيين والدروز وغيرهم بشرط ان لا يخالفوا النظام والآداب العامة )  وبلاش نكون انانيين، نطالب بحقنا والاعتراف بينا ونحرم غيرنا من نفس الحق. ليه ان شاء الله، هو احنا بشر وهم حيوانات.  
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> :ab10::t36:



*بالراحة بس
اسمعنى للآخر
إيه الاستموات دا على المادة التالتة  ؟؟

عايزينها ليه أصلا 
المادة بتقول : "مبادئ شرائع المصريين من المسيحيين واليهود المصدر الرئيسي للتشريعات المنظِّمة لأحوالهم الشخصية، وشؤونهم الدينية، واختيار قياداتهم الروحية".

الله طب و هو من إمتى كان فيه شرائع تانية بتحكمنا فى الاحوال الشخصية ؟؟:11azy:

حد فيكم تزوج بأربعة ؟؟30:
حد فيكم قال لزوجته : إنتى طالق ؟؟ و إتطلقت فعلا ؟؟:w00t:
حد فيكم فى الوراثة لو أعطى نصيبه لأخته فقالت له: لا يا خويا شرع الله خد أدى مرتين ؟:w00t:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا جماعة المادة زى قلتها
لأ دا قلتها أحسن بكتيييييييييييييييييييير

ليه بأة
دلوقتى الناموسيين المسيحيين بيقولوا : لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنى 
طب إفرض أى مصيبة تانية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يفضلوا بوزهم فى بوز بعض ؟؟ و لا يسيبوا دينهم و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟
ما تحملش الناس أحمال عسرة
يا سيدى خليهم يطلقوا فى المحكمة 
و مش مهم فى الكنيسة


الله يسامحه و يرحمه اللى فى بالى هو السبب فى المادة ديه


بس مش واخدين بالكم إن المادة ديه إتحطت فى عصر مرسى
إيه سر التمسك بيها أوى كدة يا مسيحيين يا بتوع الكنايس:heat:


 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> دلوقتى الناموسيين المسيحيين بيقولوا : لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنى
> طب إفرض أى مصيبة تانية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



*عدم الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا نص إنجيلى وليس من تألييف المسيحيين من أسميتيهم "ناموسيين"

«وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ, وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي (مت  5 :  31 -32)
وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي والَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي» (مت  19 :  9)
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي عَلَيْهَا (مر  10 :  11)

ومن يريد أن يُطلق فى المحكمة فالكنيسة لن تمنعه .... وعليه أن يتزوج, إن أراد الزواج, زواجا مدنياً ..... والكنيسة أيضا لن تمنعه .... لكنها ستمنعه من التناول من الأسرار المقدسة لأنه يعيش فى الخطية, طبقا لوصية الرب يسوع*[/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

> بقا فى دستور يقعد يقسم فى المواطنين الى مسيحيين ويهود ومسلمين ومعرفش  ايه ؟طيب وباقى البشر .؟ فينهم ؟ ملحدين ولا دينيين ولا ادريين وشيعة فين  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ده دستور دولة فيها مواطنة ؟
> مااللى عايز يؤمن بالحجر ولا الحمار حتى يؤمن بيه , انا كدولة مالى انا طالما هو مش بيأذى حد ؟





peace_86 قال:


> *لن أزيد حرف بعد كلام الأخت روز الجميل..
> قالت كل اللي جوايا كعادتها.
> 
> سلام*


*لو كملنا قراية بهدوء هنعرف *
*فقط نعطى لأنفسنا فرصة لسماع الرأى الآخر بمنتهى الحيادية *
*المادة 31 بترد على تعليق روز*
*[FONT=&quot]( المادة 31 )*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكرامة حق لكل إنسان، يكفل المجتمع والدولة احترامها وحمايتها.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يجوز بحال إهانة أى إنسان أو ازدراؤه.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]نقرأ ما هو مكتوب بالأحمر وتحته خط 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]( المادة 43 )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حرية الاعتقاد مصونة.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتكفل الدولة حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية واقامة دور العبادة للأديان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السماوية؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.[/FONT]*​​*أى سؤال أو شرح تحت امركم *
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو كملنا قراية بهدوء هنعرف *
> *فقط نعطى لأنفسنا فرصة لسماع الرأى الآخر بمنتهى الحيادية *
> *المادة 31 بترد على تعليق روز*
> *[FONT=&quot]( المادة 31 )*​*[FONT=&quot]*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الكرامة حق لكل إنسان، يكفل المجتمع والدولة احترامها وحمايتها.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يجوز بحال إهانة أى إنسان أو ازدراؤه.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]نقرأ ما هو مكتوب بالأحمر وتحته خط
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*المشكلة فى توزيع النصوص فى أكثر من مادة ..... المفروض كل ده يتجمع فى مادة واحدة .....*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> يا جماعة المادة زى قلتها
> لأ دا قلتها أحسن بكتيييييييييييييييييييير*


*يا إيرينى .....ياجماعة 
الدستور بيراعى البُعد الأجتماعى للمواطنين 
دة دستور مصر بنسيجها الوطنى كلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
المسيحى والمسلم من حقهم يتمسكوا بشرائعهم 
أية اللى يزعل فى دى ؟؟؟
الذى يصلُح لهذا الشعب لا يصلُح لغيره 
القيادات ةالمؤسسات الدينية بتقول كذا
عايز تنفذ نفذ ....مش عايز أنت حُر 
لكن ماتجيش تقول لأ أنا عايزها مدنية والكُل يسمع كلامى
بمناسبة أية أن شاء الله ..؟؟؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المشكلة فى توزيع النصوص فى أكثر من مادة ..... المفروض كل ده يتجمع فى مادة واحدة .....*


*هذا ما يحدث الآن أستاذى العزيز
واضعى الدستور الأسبق لم يكن لهم أية خبرات 
شوية ( قلة ذمة ) على ( حسن نية ) على ( نوايا خبيثة )
خليط مُتنافر ....طلع لنا شوية نصوص
عندنا فُقهاء قانون بيشحتهم مننا الدول الآخرى 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا كل اللى يهمنا فى الدستور تكون حقوقنا كامله 
مش منقوصه من بنى كنايس من احوال شخصيه 
من وظايف عاليه او مهمه فى الدوله دون تمييز 
يعنى مواطنين من الدرجه الاولى 
وكل ده فى ايد اللى هيمثلنا فى لجنة الخمسين ؟؟
سؤال سادج معلش استحملونى يا جماعه 
هو مين هيمثلنا فى الدستور المواطنين الاقباط ولا الكنيسه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> احنا كل اللى يهمنا فى الدستور تكون حقوقنا كامله
> مش منقوصه من بنى كنايس من احوال شخصيه


 *[FONT=&quot]على فكرة الموضوع دة بدأ ينتظم ....على الأقل الأوقاف بدأت تحد من ظاهرة الزوايا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبدات تمنع أقامة شعائر صلاة الجمعة فى الزوايا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عن نفسى أؤكد أن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( زاويتين ) على الأقل فى منطقتى لم تُقِم شعائر صلاة الجمعة لأسبوعين متتاليين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الزاوية ) هى عبارة عن ( مُصلى ) صغير غالباً ما يُقام أسفل العمائر أو فى المصالح الحكومية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن فيه خطوات بدات الدولة فى تنفيذها ....يتبقى قانون دور العبادة الموحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلاف فيه بين الطرفين مش طرف واحد ...أعتقد أنهم لازم يقعدوا مع بعض ويحلوا الخلاف[/FONT]*​


> من وظايف عاليه او مهمه فى الدوله دون تمييز
> يعنى مواطنين من الدرجه الاولى


*[FONT=&quot]دى مهمتنا أحنا كشعب ....مش الحكومة ...أننا نتغير ونبطل تصنيف لأنفسنا [/FONT]*​ *طول ما احنا بنقبل التصنيف وبنغذيه ليل نهار ....مش هنتغير*​


> وكل ده فى ايد اللى هيمثلنا فى لجنة الخمسين ؟؟
> سؤال سادج معلش استحملونى يا جماعه
> هو مين هيمثلنا فى الدستور المواطنين الاقباط ولا الكنيسه ؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]المؤسسات الدينية هى من تتولى شئون شعبها ( هذا دورها )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلجنة الخمسين قالت : تعالوا يا مؤسسات يا دينية قولوا لنا أنتم عايزين أية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين فى الكنيسة بتعترفى له وبتتناولى على أيديه وتحضرى وراه القُداس ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى هو دة اللى يقول ويقرر .... مش هنعدى على العشرة وألا الخمستاشر مليون نسألهم 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مين يامسلمين بتسمعوا كلامه وشايفينه أنه بيمثلكم ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأزهر ...تعالى يا أزهر ....وهكذا 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مين بيمثل الثورة ؟ ....تعالى يا ثورجى قولنا عايز أية 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مين بيمثل الأحزاب ؟؟ ...تعالى يا عمنا أشجينا وقووول 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (21 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاصة الكلام
الدستور لا بد ان يظهر بصيغة تتوافق مع الشعب المصرى ككل
يراعى فية انة يضم اطياف مختلفة من جميع الاتجاهات
اهم شىء ان لاتجور جماعة على جماعة لانها ترى نفسها انها صح والاخر غلط
الحقوق والوجبات يجب ان تكون متساوية تماما لجميع ابناء هذا الوطن دون تفرقة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عدم الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا نص إنجيلى وليس من تألييف المسيحيين من أسميتيهم "ناموسيين"
> 
> «وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ, وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي (مت  5 :  31 -32)
> وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي والَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي» (مت  19 :  9)
> ...



*فى الدستور الجديد 
المحكمة هتمنعه ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فى الدستور الجديد
> المحكمة هتمنعه ​*


*من شان هيك ...ومن شان جاكى شان عايزينها ( غير المسلمين )
ششششششششششششششش
أنا مقلتش حاجة 
هترفد على ايديكى يا إيرينى  *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا إيرينى .....ياجماعة
> الدستور بيراعى البُعد الأجتماعى للمواطنين
> دة دستور مصر بنسيجها الوطنى كلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
> المسيحى والمسلم من حقهم يتمسكوا بشرائعهم
> ...



*ما تجننيش

أنا متمسكة جدا جدا بالمسيحية

لكن هى فين شرلئع المسيحية ديه

تقصد جواز و طلاق  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

إلهى يارب نطلق كلنا 30::w00t:

_____________________________________

تفاسير الكتاب المقدس بتختلف من مفسر لمفسر 

يعنى آدى عندك مثال : أنا و أستاذ صوت إختلفنا أهو

أخدت بالك 

يعنى تخيل : أنا بأحط الشرائع المسيحية (مثلا)

و تخيل أستاذ صوت بيحط هو كمان الشرائع المسيحية (مثلا)

هل تعتقد إنها هتطلع هيا هيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من شان هيك ...ومن شان جاكى شان عايزينها ( غير المسلمين )
> ششششششششششششششش
> أنا مقلتش حاجة
> هترفد على ايديكى يا إيرينى  *​



*الحمد لله حد فهمنى أشكرك يارب

إستنى بأة أما أعمل تمجيد​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الحمد لله حد فهمنى أشكرك يارب
> إستنى بأة أما أعمل تمجيد​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبالمرة أنا كمان اتوضى وأصلى لى ركعتين شُكر
إيرينى فهمت من أول مرة 

30:30:30:30:30:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فى الدستور الجديد
> المحكمة هتمنعه ​*



*رائع ...... ده يبقى افتقاد إلهى للأقباط*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رائع ...... ده يبقى افتقاد إلهى للأقباط*



*أقع فى يد الله و لا أقع فى يد إنسان لأن مراحم الله واسعة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أقع فى يد الله و لا أقع فى يد إنسان لأن مراحم الله واسعة​*



:66::big29::36_3_11:


----------



## arfaan (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻻ أجد أمامي إلا تكرار مشاركتي وآسف للإغراق



arfaan قال:


> في البداية جاؤوا للشيوعيين....
> ولم اعترض ﻷني لم أكن شيوعياً
> 
> ثم جاؤوا للاشتراكيين...
> ...



فقط استبدلوا الشيوعيين والعماليين بكل الأديان الأخرى...

إن تخلى المسيحيون عن حماية الآخرين طمعاً في بعض المكاسب، فسيأتي الدور على المسيحيين فيما بعد!

ومرة أخرى هذا من المنطلق الأناني الباحث عن المصلحة الذاتية....فما بالنا بواجب المحبة المسيحية؟!


حتى عابد الشيطان! إن كان الرب ذاته يسمح له بهذا فمن أنت لتمنعه؟! إن لم يؤذ غيره (وبالتالي الذبائح البشرية ممنوعة على أي جماعة) فبأي وجه تتدخل في حياته؟!


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

arfaan قال:


> حتى عابد الشيطان! إن كان الرب ذاته يسمح له بهذا فمن أنت لتمنعه؟!



*الرب لا يتدخل فى حرية إى إنسان ...... لأنه سيدان بعد أنتهاء حياته على ما فعله

ويسمح للص بأن يسرق .... وللقاتل بأن يقتل .....

فهل هذا يعنى أن يسمح المجتمع بهذا ....

موضوع عدم الإيذاء فهذا أمر بحاجة للحوار

الزانية تسمح للزانى بأن يزنى معها .... فهو لم يؤذيها .... فهل على المجتمع السماح بهذا ...؟؟؟*


----------



## arfaan (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الرب لا يتدخل فى حرية إى إنسان ...... لأنه سيدان بعد أنتهاء حياته على ما فعله
> 
> ويسمح للص بأن يسرق .... وللقاتل بأن يقتل .....
> 
> ...



إن كنت ترفض أن يتحكم شخص ما في نوع الموسيقى التي تريد سماعها في بيتك...
او ان يتحكم في ملابس زوجتك الكريمة...
أو ان يتحكم في المواقع المسموح لك رؤيتها على الانترنت (هناك من يظن ان موقع منتديات الكنيسة يضر بك وانه يخدمك ان منعه مع المواقع الاباحية، املاً في هدايتك)

ان كنت ترفض ان يفرض عليك الآخر اسلوب حياته على حياتك الشخصية داخل منزلك، فعليك وعلى المجتمع أن تسمح بمن يفعل الخطأ لنفسه طالما ﻻ يؤذي غيره


أما إن كنت ترفض السماح للزاني أن يزني رغم انه ﻻ يتعرض لك وﻻ يفعل هذا الا في مكانه الخاص....فاستعد لقبول من سيمنعك حتى من زراعة نبيذ العنب الذي نستخدمه في القداس!


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

arfaan قال:


> إن كنت ترفض أن يتحكم شخص ما في نوع الموسيقى التي تريد سماعها في بيتك...
> او ان يتحكم في ملابس زوجتك الكريمة...
> أو ان يتحكم في المواقع المسموح لك رؤيتها على الانترنت (هناك من يظن ان موقع منتديات الكنيسة يضر بك وانه يخدمك ان منعه مع المواقع الاباحية، املاً في هدايتك)
> 
> ...



*الأمثلة التى ذكرتها لم نذكرها كأمثلة ......
فلماذا تضعها كأمثلة نختلف بشأنها ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## arfaan (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأمثلة التى ذكرتها لم نذكرها كأمثلة ......
> فلماذا تضعها كأمثلة نختلف بشأنها ....؟؟؟؟*



عذرا ما فاهم قصدك؟

الامثلة هاذي لتوضيح الفكرة....وانك ان اردت ان تقرر لنفسك منع الزانى من الزنى، ستسمح لغيرك بالتحكم فى تفاصيل اعتقد انك ﻻ تسمح ان يتحكم احد بها....على الاقل انا ﻻ اسمح اطلاقاً لاحد ان يتحكم فيها ولذلك اعرف ان ثمن هذا هو سماحى بحريات الاخرين ايضا حتى ان لم ارض عنها

(ﻻ معنى للحرية ان كنت ستحدد للاخرين ما يفعلونه)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

arfaan قال:


> الامثلة هاذي لتوضيح الفكرة....*وانك ان اردت ان تقرر لنفسك منع الزانى من الزنى، *ستسمح لغيرك بالتحكم فى تفاصيل اعتقد انك ﻻ تسمح ان يتحكم احد بها....على الاقل انا ﻻ اسمح اطلاقاً لاحد ان يتحكم فيها ولذلك اعرف ان ثمن هذا هو سماحى بحريات الاخرين ايضا حتى ان لم ارض عنها
> *(ﻻ معنى للحرية ان كنت ستحدد للاخرين ما يفعلونه)*


*الزنى مُتفق علي تحريمه فى الأديان الثلاث الموجودة فى مصر*
*لكن ...ستُفاجئ ان القانون لا يُجرم الزنى !!
ولكنه يُجرم ( البغاء ) و يُجرم ما يُطلق عليه ( فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام )
وطبعا يُجرم ( الأغتصاب ) الذى تصل عقوبته الى الآعدام 
لو أى شخص يزنى بأمرأة داخل بيته ...لا عقوبة ... مافيش جُرم هنا
يبقى القانون أعطاه الحرية وألا سلبها منه ؟ ...أعطاها له ( هو حُر )
متى يتدخل ؟
فى حالات الأعتداء على الغير أو الأعتداء على أمن وسلامة المجتمع
قِس على ذلك الأديان  


*​


----------



## arfaan (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الزنى مُتفق علي تحريمه فى الأديان الثلاث الموجودة فى مصر*
> *لكن ...ستُفاجئ ان القانون لا يُجرم الزنى !!
> ولكنه يُجرم ( البغاء ) و يُجرم ما يُطلق عليه ( فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام )
> وطبعا يُجرم ( الأغتصاب ) الذى تصل عقوبته الى الآعدام
> ...



هاد فى مصر؟ معقول؟

إذاً فلا تفرطوا في الحريات المتاحة لكم....

ولكنى اتعجب....كيف قبل المسلمون عندكم بهذا؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

arfaan قال:


> *هاد فى مصر؟ معقول؟
> إذاً فلا تفرطوا في الحريات المتاحة لكم....
> ولكنى اتعجب....كيف قبل المسلمون عندكم بهذا؟*


*أيوة فى مصر ....مُندهش لية ؟
ومال المسلمين ومال القانون ؟
اية رأيك كمان أنه لا يجوز سماع دعوى زنا على المتزوجة ألا من الزوج ؟
هو الوحيد الذى يُحرك دعوى الزنا 
حتى ولو تم ضبطها مُتلبسة بالجُرم ؟
نعم ...حتى لو تم ضبطها ...لماذا ؟
حِفاظاً على كيان الأُسر 
*​


----------



## arfaan (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة فى مصر ....مُندهش لية ؟
> ومال المسلمين ومال القانون ؟
> اية رأيك كمان أنه لا يجوز سماع دعوى زنا على المتزوجة ألا من الزوج ؟
> هو الوحيد الذى يُحرك دعوى الزنا
> ...



كنت اظن انكم تحكمون القوانين الاسلامية....او هكذا فهمت من مشاركاتكم هنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

arfaan قال:


> كنت اظن انكم تحكمون القوانين الاسلامية....او هكذا فهمت من مشاركاتكم هنا


*هادا كلام شرحه يطول ...هنخرج عن عنوان التوبيك *​


----------

